

Open source RTMP streaming server written in Erlang - andrew_k
http://erlyvideo.org/

======
sgt
Very interesting, seeing that it is in Erlang also inspires confidence. I've
been using another Erlang product recently, RabbitMQ, and the way you can just
throw thousands upon thousands of messages on it, under heavy load, and it
always delivers, no errors, no problems, amazes me.

~~~
maxlapshin
Erlyvideo is also suitable for handling thousands of clients.

------
rdtsc
Is it possible to write a plugin that would stream audio not from a file but
from some other source like a Unix socket, UDP socket, or a shared memory
circular buffer?

Would that plugin be bound by GPL as well?

~~~
maxlapshin
Yes, it is possible to create any plugin for erlyvideo and it must be GPL,
because whole erlyvideo is GPL if you take it from github.

However, it is possible to contact me and receive code under other license.

------
jallmann
This is a great project. It also does RTSP and M2TS/Apple Live Streaming.

~~~
maxlapshin
SIP also

